# No i2c device files found

## IntergalacticWalrus

I have Gentoo up and running on this brand new baby of mine, but I have problems getting my sensors support running:

```
# sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
```

Ugh. I'm running udev. Could it be udev's fault?

BTW my motherboard is an EPOX EP-8RDA3I (nForce2 Ultra 400 chipset), so if anyone has this same mobo, maybe you could tell me what modules I need to modprobe so I can skip sensors-detect, and hope it'll "just work"...

----------

## jwj

```

modprobe i2c-dev

```

and try 

```
sensors-detect
```

 again.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Forgot to mention that I already tried that.

----------

## jdgill0

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> ... No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

 

You need to do just that, run mkdev.sh ... you can find it in the i2c tarball in /usr/portage/distfiles ... kind of a pain, but that's what I did.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

OK, it worked. I feel stupid for not having tried to do what it actually said. I figured it wasn't a good idea to create devices while udev is running, but apparently it doesn't matter. Speaking of which, udev sucks. I have all those unused device nodes in my /dev. Isn't it udev's job to show only the devices I have?!

Anyway, for future reference, to get sensor info the EPOX EP-8RDA3I needs:

i2c-nforce2

i2c-isa (the sensors are not available to the smbus controller)

w83627hf

There's also that eeprom thingy that I see on every system but don't think it's any useful.

----------

## jwj

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> Speaking of which, udev sucks. I have all those unused device nodes in my /dev. Isn't it udev's job to show only the devices I have?!
> 
> 

 

Thats because udev on gentoo saves your custom devices. To disable this set

```

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

```

in your /etc/conf.d/rc. Reboot, create all devices you are missing and set it back to "yes" (if you like the feature).

----------

## meulie

 *jdgill0 wrote:*   

>  *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   ... No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them. 
> 
> You need to do just that, run mkdev.sh ... you can find it in the i2c tarball in /usr/portage/distfiles ... kind of a pain, but that's what I did.

 

Hmm, the i2c-2.8.7 doesn't seem to contain mkdev.sh anymore...   :Shocked: 

What now...?   :Confused: 

----------

## meulie

Found it, in lm_sensors-2.8.7!   :Cool: 

----------

## Minot

how did you execute /prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh?  It give the following:

```
bash-2.05b# mkdev.sh

bash: mkdev.sh: command not found
```

I'm in the proper directory and see the script.  Got any ideas?

-MINOT-

----------

## apmurray

./mkdev.sh

----------

## depontius

So what happens if one tries to run lm_sensors while telling udev RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"?

Presumably mkdev.sh will make the custom devices, and without the tarball, they'll get lost on the next boot.

Seems to me that some work is needed to get lm_sensor support properly done in udev. Is this perhaps a coldplug thing?

----------

